# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Survival Pack, B.O.B

## DogMeatUK

Hi guys, 

I finally got round to making a video on my Pack or B.O.B. Originally I wanted to post some photos on here, but a friend sold me a brand new vado HD video camera for very little so I thought would post a video as its much less work.

Its in 2 parts and a link will appear at the bottom of the first vid. Some very nice bed sheets, Im sure you will agree  :Tongue Smilie:  
Wasnt 100% comfortable with making a channel and hosting videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JK3YqF6dqk4

Let me know what you think, and if you recommend any changes?

Mike

----------


## hunter63

Looks like a good job to me......pretty well thhought out.
How much does it weigh?

TP in belt bag(or coat pocket) is important.
Maybe lay out neatly contents of bags as you unload them?.......

Personnely I carry a lot of stuff in pockets, and don't like a lot of stuff hang on packs.....catches on stuff....but that's just me.

Thanks for posting.

----------


## DogMeatUK

Thanks Hunter, it’s not too bad but probably could have been a bit more organised when taking out of the pack. 

The standard pack as it’s shown in the video weighs in at 11kg (about 25 pounds). With sleeping gear it goes up to 13.3kg. Adding in shotgun cartridges brings the weight up a fair bit depending on how many I take. I would only really take 50 maximum as they can fit in the front pocket once the belt kit is removed.

Many thanks!

----------


## crashdive123

Looks fairly well thought out, and as you say in the video - you modify it each time you use it after finding out what works and does not.

----------


## natertot

Well thought out!

For your gel stove, over here we have fuel "tabs" that are for esbit stoves, or the similar. I don't carry the stove, but I do carry the tabs. I dig an "X" in the ground about an inch deep and each leg of the "X" is bout 3-4 iches in length. This can be easily done with a knife, but I usually use a stick that I find. I then place the fuel tab in the center of the "X" and light it. I place my metal cup or can on the ground and heat away. When I'm done, I place the dirt back in the "X" and you can't even tell I was there. The great part is, I don't need to carry a pocket stove at all!

Just a thought to "lighten" your pack! Especially if you are uncertain about the stove anyway. Good luck as your pack keep evolving!

----------


## DogMeatUK

> Well thought out!
> 
> For your gel stove, over here we have fuel "tabs" that are for esbit stoves, or the similar. I don't carry the stove, but I do carry the tabs. I dig an "X" in the ground about an inch deep and each leg of the "X" is bout 3-4 iches in length. This can be easily done with a knife, but I usually use a stick that I find. I then place the fuel tab in the center of the "X" and light it. I place my metal cup or can on the ground and heat away. When I'm done, I place the dirt back in the "X" and you can't even tell I was there. The great part is, I don't need to carry a pocket stove at all!
> 
> Just a thought to "lighten" your pack! Especially if you are uncertain about the stove anyway. Good luck as your pack keep evolving!


That’s a really good idea with the fuel tabs and the dugout X! I would have never even thought that to work but I will have to give it a try. Saves on a bit of space for sure. Do you boil water with this method?

Appreciate the feedback.

----------


## natertot

> Thats a really good idea with the fuel tabs and the dugout X! I would have never even thought that to work but I will have to give it a try. Saves on a bit of space for sure. Do you boil water with this method?
> 
> Appreciate the feedback.


I usually get 10-12 miutes out of a tab. If I use a can that holds a quart, it will boil just fine in the 8-10 minute range. (Times are an estimate, I have never actually clocked them. Might be a future project!) Another pro to the tabs is you are not carrying another liquid in your pack. I hate when gear gets wet, it could only be worse if it was wet with a flammable substance!!!!!

----------

